# Which Valves Are Which on 1966 GTO Heads



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm about to put on (Crane) locking rocker nuts and want to confirm which valves are which so I can go through the adjustment sequence properly. The 093 heads being installed, all the valve tips and rockers look the same. From looking at the head exhaust area, it "seems" the valves from one end to the other are: exhaust, intake, intake, exhaust, exhaust, intake, intake, exhaust. This may be pretty basic but I'd be more comfortable if someone could confirm before I turn the key!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

peahrens said:


> I'm about to put on (Crane) locking rocker nuts and want to confirm which valves are which so I can go through the adjustment sequence properly. The 093 heads being installed, all the valve tips and rockers look the same. From looking at the head exhaust area, it "seems" the valves from one end to the other are: exhaust, intake, intake, exhaust, exhaust, intake, intake, exhaust. This may be pretty basic but I'd be more comfortable if someone could confirm before I turn the key!


correct


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

freethinker said:


> correct


:agree One easy way to remember is to look at the intake and exhaust passages on the heads and intake manifold. Intake valves are 'close to'/'next to' the intake ports, exhaust vavles are closest to the exhaust ports.

Bear


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks...I wanted to be sure. Now, as I got started, a problem. There are "spacer washers" between the old (regular) rocker nuts and the ball above the rocker. I see that 12 of the 16 nuts are broken! They are broken axially, for example split at 12 o'clock and 5 or 6 o'clock, in halves or nearly so. I see that the Crane 28800-16 rockers now are sold with ball, spacer washer and standard nut. I don't know if that was the case x years ago when the rockers went in (1992). I don't know why they failed...could nuts have been overtightened to that extent?? Or could the spacer washers be underdesigned?? The cam is a Crane with max 0.494 valve lift, and Sealed Power hydraulic lifters. Should I assume they broke by the shop overtightening the regular nuts, and just get replacements and install the new Crane positive locking nuts atop new spacer washers? Can I get the spacer washers locally or need matching types from Crane. Or, is there a bigger problem?? My patience needs help!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

peahrens said:


> Thanks...I wanted to be sure. Now, as I got started, a problem. There are "spacer washers" between the old (regular) rocker nuts and the ball above the rocker. I see that 12 of the 16 nuts are broken! They are broken axially, for example split at 12 o'clock and 5 or 6 o'clock, in halves or nearly so. I see that the Crane 28800-16 rockers now are sold with ball, spacer washer and standard nut. I don't know if that was the case x years ago when the rockers went in (1992). I don't know why they failed...could nuts have been overtightened to that extent?? Or could the spacer washers be underdesigned?? The cam is a Crane with max 0.494 valve lift, and Sealed Power hydraulic lifters. Should I assume they broke by the shop overtightening the regular nuts, and just get replacements and install the new Crane positive locking nuts atop new spacer washers? Can I get the spacer washers locally or need matching types from Crane. Or, is there a bigger problem?? My patience needs help!


yes the nuts can be split by over tightening. the spacer washers are not original. someone has put them in to correct a clearance problem. you will not need to use them unless you can not get the clearance tight enough without them.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

I see what you mean. It looks like there's enough stud thread (some is below the top of the ball) that the larger part of the Crane locking nut can tighten against the flat top of the ball. I'll ask Crane tomorrow for their opinion; e.g., is the nut designed to fit ok directly against the ball (as long as the stud treads are available). Since it's all their parts they may have some insight. I'm still concerned about why the washers broke...could it have cause other damage I can't see? One issue of course is whether any teeny metal particles were created at the break points that went somewhere. Hopefully this is a simple problem. I know where not to get my work done now!


----------

